# Kommt der Lich KÃ¶nig zurÃ¼ck?



## DontaDella (24. Mai 2010)

Huhu, ich weiss nicht ob es dieses Theama schon gibt in Buffed, wenn ya dann sry ;*(.

Aufjedenfall stellt sich mir die frage warum Bolvar in video sagt "Kehrt nie Wieder"
Ich finde Bolvar macht sich so ziemlich verdächtig^^

Was denkt ihr wird Bolvar Gut oder böse sein?


----------



## Prothe (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, denke ich auch. Es wird so kommen.


----------



## DontaDella (24. Mai 2010)

DontaDella schrieb:


> Huhu, ich weiss nicht ob es dieses Theama schon gibt in Buffed, wenn ya dann sry ;*(.
> 
> Aufjedenfall stellt sich mir mal die frage warum Bolvar in den Video sagt "Kehrt nie Wieder"
> Ich finde Bolvar macht sich so ziemlich verdächtig^^
> ...



sry wollte eig mein text korriegieren -.-*


----------



## Kentoff (24. Mai 2010)

Bolvar hat keinen EInfluss auf sich , genau wie Arthas beide werden von dem Hexergeist Nerzhul gesteuert d.h. wenn Tirion und co. zurückkehren kann Bolvar Nerzhul nicht aufhalten und Nerzhul wird sie töten , daher die warnung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn King Kong Eiskrone erobert.


----------



## Petersburg (24. Mai 2010)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Bolvar hat keinen EInfluss auf sich , genau wie Arthas beide werden von dem Hexergeist Nerzhul gesteuert d.h. wenn Tirion und co. zurückkehren kann Bolvar Nerzhul nicht aufhalten und Nerzhul wird sie töten , daher die warnung.



Arthas hat Nerzhul getötet hab ich gehört.


----------



## Occasus (24. Mai 2010)

Hab ich auch gehört. Von daher glaub ich es nicht!


----------



## Sampler1 (24. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Arthas hat Nerzhul getötet hab ich gehört.



wie kann Arthas einen Geist Töten, der mit seinem eigenen Geist verschmolzen ist???


----------



## Kentoff (24. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Arthas hat Nerzhul getötet hab ich gehört.



Das stimmt glaub ich auch aber ich sagte ja der Geist , soviel ich weiß hat der geist Nezhul's sich in den Helm festgesetzt , sodass er ins gehirn eindringen konnte und den Träger des Helms beherrschen konnte.


----------



## Sheeana (24. Mai 2010)

Arthas hat Ner'Zhul nicht getötet. Das war nur eine *Traum*sequenz in einem Buch, die zeigen sollte, daß Arthas so verdorben ist, daß es sogar Ner'Zhul nur noch schüttelt. Im Hafen von Valgarde stellt sich der Lichkönig als Schamane vor und das ist nicht Arthas.

On Topic:
Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, daß der Lichkönig nochmal die ein oder andere Rolle spielen wird. Und da wird es sicher wieder krachen. Allerdings denke ich, daß das Feuer von Alextrasza sogar in einem Wesen wie dem Lichking einige Veränderungen bewirken kann und dann auch noch der Geist von Fordragon, der ja mal völlig andere Voraussetzungen mitbringt als Arthas, ja, das könnte interessant werden.
Und natürlich sagt er, daß Tirion niemals zurückkehren soll, er weiß ja selbst nicht, was denn nun mit ihm passieren wird und ist sich bewußt, daß der Frostthron auch ihn verändern wird. Und ich bin mir sicher, daß er den eisigen Griff schon in seinem Geist gespürt hat. Also warnt er seinen alten Freund. Was soll daran schlimm sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (24. Mai 2010)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Bolvar hat keinen EInfluss auf sich , genau wie Arthas beide werden von dem Hexergeist Nerzhul gesteuert d.h. wenn Tirion und co. zurückkehren kann Bolvar Nerzhul nicht aufhalten und Nerzhul wird sie töten , daher die warnung.



Nerzhul ist tot. Arthas war lange im Schlaf und hat dort Nerzhul und sein kindliches Ich zerstört (weshalb auch Arthas' kindliches Ich unter Eiskrone steht, neben dem See mit seinem Herz was er sich rausriss). Was nach dem Schlaf übrig blieb war der verdorbene Arthas, der aber immer noch ein Stück seines guten Ichs in sich trug, da er mal Paladin war und ein Teil von ihm unzerstörbar ist, weshalb auch gesagt wurde das die Geißel nie wirklich richtig zum Angriff gekommen ist. Denn der Lichkönig hat enorme Macht und die Geißel hätte Azeroth schon lange überrannt, wenn Arthas nicht noch etwas gutes in sich hätte und die Geißel somit noch etwas zurückhalten konnte.

Da der Helm nun nichtmehr von Nerzhul bewohnt wird kann Bolvar die Geißel nun völlig kontrollieren und wird auch nicht vom bösen besudelt. Das erklärt auch wieso seine Augen nicht Blau (wie bei Arthas, wegen Kühle und Bosheit) leuchten, sondern Orange rötlich (steht für Wärme und Güte).
Sie sollen halt nur nicht zurückkehren weil er sonst wohl aus seinen Schlaf aufwachen würde und dann keine kontrolle mehr über die Geißel hätte.
Das erklärt auch wieso die Geißel zum großteil aus Azeroth verschwindet, da Bolvar nun die volle Kontrolle hat und natürlich nur gutes im Herzen.


----------



## Murelius (24. Mai 2010)

ist doch klar was mit cata kommt 
durhc die globale klimaerwährmung wird bolvar aus seinem frostgefängnis befreit und hat keine kontrolle mehr über die geißel
danach wird azeroth überrannt und alles lebende stirbt durch die geißel
2012 wird dann auch die welt untergehen und somit auch die geißel und alles beginnt wieder mit dem einzeller


----------



## evilskin (24. Mai 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Arthas hat Nerzhul getötet hab ich gehört.


 also Nerzhul war ein Orc schamane der von der brennenden legion verdorben wurde, nach seinem tod wurde sein geist in den frostthron gesperrt. dort hat die geisel erschaffen. Arthas hat bei dem versuch die geisel aufzuhalten das schwert gefunden und ist mit dem geist von nerzhul verschmolzen.


----------



## Steffenwolf28 (24. Mai 2010)

Also soweit ich von allem weiß war der helm einfach nur ein Helm mit der macht jeden zu kontorlieren deswegen der Name HELM DER DOMINANZ
Nerzhul lebte in der rüstung ka woher ihr habt er sei tod 

Ja jetzt ist er tod da FROSTGRAM nerzhuls herz oder sowas war sonst würden wir nicht den arthas sagen hören is es vorbei und die stimmen kommen von der klinge 

und all sein sätze mit frostgram hören sich für mich auch an als würder er eine person meinen Nerzhul geist is tod sowie arthas 

Ganz einfach gesagt Frostgram war das herz von nerzhul und arthas 

Für einigen kann ich nur drauf hinweisen wc3 frozen throne die kampange zu zocken

Dann ja bolvar wird wieder kommen einfach weil Der LICH KÖNIG 5jahre hat zu träumen geschützt im eis dann muss er auferstehen und etwas tun


----------



## Jester (24. Mai 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass olle Bolver genauso verdorben werden wird wie Kollege Arthas.
Nur ist der Frostthron jetzt in tiefem Eis eingeschlossen und sicher noch zusätzlich gesichert, so dass Bolvar nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen kann...


----------



## Aggropip (25. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Nerzhul ist tot. Arthas war lange im Schlaf und hat dort Nerzhul und sein kindliches Ich zerstört (weshalb auch Arthas' kindliches Ich unter Eiskrone steht, neben dem See mit seinem Herz was er sich rausriss). Was nach dem Schlaf übrig blieb war der verdorbene Arthas, der aber immer noch ein Stück seines guten Ichs in sich trug, da er mal Paladin war und ein Teil von ihm unzerstörbar ist, weshalb auch gesagt wurde das die Geißel nie wirklich richtig zum Angriff gekommen ist. Denn der Lichkönig hat enorme Macht und die Geißel hätte Azeroth schon lange überrannt, wenn Arthas nicht noch etwas gutes in sich hätte und die Geißel somit noch etwas zurückhalten konnte.
> 
> Da der Helm nun nichtmehr von Nerzhul bewohnt wird kann Bolvar die Geißel nun völlig kontrollieren und wird auch nicht vom bösen besudelt. Das erklärt auch wieso seine Augen nicht Blau (wie bei Arthas, wegen Kühle und Bosheit) leuchten, sondern Orange rötlich (steht für Wärme und Güte).
> Sie sollen halt nur nicht zurückkehren weil er sonst wohl aus seinen Schlaf aufwachen würde und dann keine kontrolle mehr über die Geißel hätte.
> Das erklärt auch wieso die Geißel zum großteil aus Azeroth verschwindet, da Bolvar nun die volle Kontrolle hat und natürlich nur gutes im Herzen.


damit is alles gesagt und beantwortet.... guter mann


----------



## Elito (25. Mai 2010)

Aaaaaaaaalso....

www.wowwiki.com

Da steht unter "Lich King":

1. Ner'zhul - Alone
2. Ner'zhul / Arthas Menethil - Conjoined spirits
3. Arthas Menethil - Dominant
4. Bolvar Fordragon - Alone

Auf deutsch:
Nerzhul war der Lich King. Da kam Arthas an, die wurden Freunde, dann hat Arthas den Nerzhul "fallengelassen". Dann wurd Arthas gepwnt und Bolvar wurde der alleinige Lichking ohne Nerzhul.

(quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Lich_king )


kkthxbye


----------



## Sixe (25. Mai 2010)

> Nerzhul ist tot. Arthas war lange im Schlaf und hat dort Nerzhul und sein kindliches Ich zerstört (weshalb auch Arthas' kindliches Ich unter Eiskrone steht, neben dem See mit seinem Herz was er sich rausriss). Was nach dem Schlaf übrig blieb war der verdorbene Arthas, der aber immer noch ein Stück seines guten Ichs in sich trug, da er mal Paladin war und ein Teil von ihm unzerstörbar ist, weshalb auch gesagt wurde das die Geißel nie wirklich richtig zum Angriff gekommen ist. Denn der Lichkönig hat enorme Macht und die Geißel hätte Azeroth schon lange überrannt, wenn Arthas nicht noch etwas gutes in sich hätte und die Geißel somit noch etwas zurückhalten konnte.
> 
> Da der Helm nun nichtmehr von Nerzhul bewohnt wird kann Bolvar die Geißel nun völlig kontrollieren und wird auch nicht vom bösen besudelt. Das erklärt auch wieso seine Augen nicht Blau (wie bei Arthas, wegen Kühle und Bosheit) leuchten, sondern Orange rötlich (steht für Wärme und Güte).
> Sie sollen halt nur nicht zurückkehren weil er sonst wohl aus seinen Schlaf aufwachen würde und dann keine kontrolle mehr über die Geißel hätte.
> Das erklärt auch wieso die Geißel zum großteil aus Azeroth verschwindet, da Bolvar nun die volle Kontrolle hat und natürlich nur gutes im Herzen.


[/QUOTE]

So sieht's aus, und nicht anders.


----------



## Magicious (25. Mai 2010)

So ums nochma zusammengefasst zu sagen:

1. Ner'Zhul war der Lichking
2. Ner'Zhul hat Arthas mit Frostmourne geködert (nachdem er von Rache zerfressen war) und seinen Geist mit seinen Gedanken infiltriert - Es war kein Teil seiner Seele in Frostmourne! Er hat nur durch diesen Teil seiner Rüstung mit Arthas gesprochen!
3. Als Illidan den Frostthron angriff, wurde er beschädigt und die Macht des Lichking (Ner'Zhul) wurde schwächer, also entschied er sich dazu, alle Karten auf Arthas zu setzen, befahl ihm zum Frostthron zu kommen und sich mit ihm zu vereinen - an diesem Punkt ist kein Teil von Ner'Zhul mehr im Helm der Dominanz!
4. Nachdem Arthas aus seinem Schlaf aufgewacht ist, wurde er zum Dominanten Teil des Lichkönigs, auf den Ner'Zhul jedoch immernoch Einfluss nimmt.
5. Aufgrund eines Unzerstörbaren, guten Teils in Arthas hat die Geißel die Welt nicht völlig überrannt.
6. Nachdem Arthas gestorben ist, ist auch Ner'Zhul gestorben.
7. Der Helm der Dominanz macht einen nun nurnoch zum Oberhaupt der Geißel, und verseucht die Gedanken nicht mehr! - Es sei denn, jemand verliert auf die Weise wir Malygos seinen verstand, dann würde er erneut zur Bedrohung für die Welt.

MfG Magicious


----------



## Failadin (25. Mai 2010)

Magicious schrieb:


> So ums nochma zusammengefasst zu sagen:
> 
> 1. Ner'Zhul war der Lichking
> 2. Ner'Zhul hat Arthas mit Frostmourne geködert (nachdem er von Rache zerfressen war) und seinen Geist mit seinen Gedanken infiltriert - Es war kein Teil seiner Seele in Frostmourne! Er hat nur durch diesen Teil seiner Rüstung mit Arthas gesprochen!
> ...


Danke!
Das hat mir auch sehr geholfen die Story zu verstehen.


----------



## Wolf-Link (25. Mai 2010)

Magicious schrieb:


> So ums nochma zusammengefasst zu sagen:
> 
> 1. Ner'Zhul war der Lichking
> 2. Ner'Zhul hat Arthas mit Frostmourne geködert (nachdem er von Rache zerfressen war) und seinen Geist mit seinen Gedanken infiltriert - Es war kein Teil seiner Seele in Frostmourne! Er hat nur durch diesen Teil seiner Rüstung mit Arthas gesprochen!
> ...




also illidan hat den thron nicht beschädigt sondern der lichkönig selbst um frostmourne freizulassen damit es zu arthas gelangt

also ich würde auch die rückkehr des lichkönigs erwarten wer eweckt sonst galakrond den vater aller drachen wieder zum leben das kann nur einer der lichkönig oder bolvar wird von ihrgendwenn getötet und der wird dann lichkönig am besten illidan;-)


----------



## Pacmaniacer (25. Mai 2010)

Magicious schrieb:


> So ums nochma zusammengefasst zu sagen:
> 
> 1. Ner'Zhul war der Lichking
> 2. Ner'Zhul hat Arthas mit Frostmourne geködert (nachdem er von Rache zerfressen war) und seinen Geist mit seinen Gedanken infiltriert - Es war kein Teil seiner Seele in Frostmourne! Er hat nur durch diesen Teil seiner Rüstung mit Arthas gesprochen!
> ...



Ist bei Blizzard aber nicht unüblich das Leute verrückt werden xD.
Iwann wird auch Thrall verrückt und bringt alle um xD


----------



## Kæran (25. Mai 2010)

Wolf-Link schrieb:


> also illidan hat den thron nicht beschädigt sondern der lichkönig selbst um frostmourne freizulassen damit es zu arthas gelangt




War das nicht so, dass der Frostthron bei 'm Eintreffen auf Azeroth beschädigt wurde und Ner'Zul viel von seiner Macht verloren hat.
Aber dadurch war es ihm auch möglich Frostmourne freizusetzen um Arthas zu ködern um sich mit ihm zu vereinen.


----------



## Donbocll (25. Mai 2010)

So ums nochma zusammengefasst zu sagen:

1. Ner'Zhul war der Lichking
2. Ner'Zhul hat Arthas mit Frostmourne geködert (nachdem er von Rache zerfressen war) und seinen Geist mit seinen Gedanken infiltriert - Es war kein Teil seiner Seele in Frostmourne! Er hat nur durch diesen Teil seiner Rüstung mit Arthas gesprochen!
3. Als Illidan den Frostthron angriff, wurde er beschädigt und die Macht des Lichking (Ner'Zhul) wurde schwächer, also entschied er sich dazu, alle Karten auf Arthas zu setzen, befahl ihm zum Frostthron zu kommen und sich mit ihm zu vereinen - an diesem Punkt ist kein Teil von Ner'Zhul mehr im Helm der Dominanz!
4. Nachdem Arthas aus seinem Schlaf aufgewacht ist, wurde er zum Dominanten Teil des Lichkönigs, auf den Ner'Zhul jedoch immernoch Einfluss nimmt.
5. Aufgrund eines Unzerstörbaren, guten Teils in Arthas hat die Geißel die Welt nicht völlig überrannt.
6. Nachdem Arthas gestorben ist, ist auch Ner'Zhul gestorben.
7. Der Helm der Dominanz macht einen nun nurnoch zum Oberhaupt der Geißel, und verseucht die Gedanken nicht mehr! - Es sei denn, jemand verliert auf die Weise wir Malygos seinen verstand, dann würde er erneut zur Bedrohung für die Welt.

MfG Magicious

ein paar kleine fehler haste noch drin =)
1. es war ein teil von ner'zhul in frostmourne ( schließlich hat er frostmourne aus sich selbst entstehen lassen, was ein "leck" hinterlassen hatte durch das seine macht
 hindurchsickerte)
2.illidan hat den frostthron nicht beschädigt weil arthas ihm vorher ... naja sagen wir ma "aufgehalten" hat.
3.das der helm nichts mehr von ner'zhuls macht innehat ist reine spekulation da dieser schließlich nie beschädigt wurde.

joa das waren so ein paar kleine sachen =)
das mit dem wahnsinn ist ja nun auch nimmer so weit entfernt ^^ außer man will neltharion als geistig komplett gesund ansehn(klar deswegen lässt er sich auch
meterlange nägel in den körper rammen)
an sich find ich ist es relativ schwer zu sagen ob wir es nommal mit bolwar zu tun bekommen aber ich denke höchstens inner 5er oder retro inni


----------



## Obsurd (25. Mai 2010)

ne der lichking kommt NICHT zurück.


----------



## Steffenwolf28 (25. Mai 2010)

Also 1 nerzhul ist erst wegen frostmounre gestorben

Arthas geist hat halt die Führung genommen weil er so oder so ein könig wäre Cinematic woltk
Nerzhul sagen wir ma war mehr der wie man in wc3 sieht der mit der intelligenz

Z.b irgenwann sagte ma einer es nerft ihn das Ilidian nicht so oft er scheint als boss wie arthas aber arthas euch entwischen lässt 
zum ersten arthas is jünger und hatte nicht die üble verletzung wie ilidan aber ich schweife ab
Nerzhul wurde ja zu erst von den argenten der legion beobachtet auch das zu tun was er soll aber im hinter gedanken wusste er das arthas sein champion wird
weil wer erschurf ilidan wir wie ihn heute kennen ARTHAS war es da er ihm sagte der schädel des gul dan zu stehlen würde die macht archimondes schwächen 

Aber was ich nochma dazu stellen möchte ist

Denkt ihr das Fandral Hirschhaupt im inneren Tichondruis ist der Natzerhim Patriach?


----------



## normansky (25. Mai 2010)

Lernt lieber mal z.B. das Hebelgesetz zu erklären, anstatt eure Birnen mit solchen Nichtigkeiten zu malträtieren...

Die Antwort werden wir irgendwann in einem Addon finden, aber garantiert keine Lösung durch solch eine "Umfrage" finden!


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Der Frostthron ist beschädigt worden weil Nerzuhl Frostmourne aus dem Eisblock geschoben hat damit Arthas es finden kann.
Durch den Riss der entstanden ist, ist langsam Nerzuhls macht entwichen. (Wie bei nem Luftbalong mit kleinem Loch.)
Währenddessen hat sich Illidan mit seinen Naga-schergen aufgemacht den Frostthron im Auftrag der Brennenden Legion zu zerstören, wurde aber kurz vor dem Thron von Arthas aufgehalten der ihn schwer verwundete. Daraufhin bestieg Arthas den Thron, setzte sich den Helm auf und verschmolz dadurch mit Nerzuhls Geist.
Was mit der Rüstung geschehen ist weis man nicht.(Arthas trägt seine Rüstung aus der Zeit wo er Todesritter war.) Deshalb wird vermutet das sich Nerzuhls Geist im Helm befand.

Das Nerzuhls Geist nun Tod ist und sich nichtmehr im Helm befindet ist nur Spekulation.
Ich glaube er befindet sich noch im Helm und versucht Bolvar zu verderben wogegen Bolvar selbstverständlich ankämpft und anscheinend für den anfang die Kontrolle behält.(Geißel zieht sich zurück und so.)
Da Bolvar nicht weis ob Nerzuhl seinen Geist so wie den von Arthas verderben wird warnt er Tirion nicht zurückzukommen.

Das mit den orange leuchtenden Augen is meiner meinung nach nur kosmetisch.(Bolvar ist überall verkockelt und am brennen...da sehen blau glühende Augen schei*e aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also so seh ich das imho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (25. Mai 2010)

Der Lichking ist Tot, lang lebe der Lichking.

Natürlich ist Bolvar noch nicht ganz plemplem, aber mit dem wachsenden Einfluss der alten Götter in seinem Herschaftsgebiet ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Das Saronit sickert weiter in seinen Thronsaal, die Fassade des Gebäudes besteht praktisch daraus und übernächste Expansion steht Return of the geissel drauf.

Das mit der geistigen Gesundheit ist ein landläufig bekanntes Problem auf Azeroth, deshalb nächste Heldenklasse: Psychologe.
Mit der Sonderfertigeit-Telefondienst am Dienstag und Donnerstag, denn Mi ist Patchday.


----------



## Délerôn (25. Mai 2010)

Mh ich denke Bolvar wird nicht wie Arthas werden...
Arthas wollte Stratholme ja schon ausrotten bevor er irgendwie mit dem Lichkönig oder Frostmourne in Berührung kam ( also unverdorben war)...
Und steht nicht am ende von dem buch ARTHAS das arthas den Geist von Ner´zhul aufgezehrt hat...?


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Der Helm wurde nicht von Nerzuhl sondern Dämonen hergestellt.



Jep, um genau zu sein: Die brennende Legion hat eine Rüstung inklusive Schwert geschmiedet und Nerzuhls geist oder was auch immer in den Helm "gebannt". Das alles haben sie in einen Hübschen Eisblock eingeschlossen und peer DHL nach Azeroth liefern lassen (Landepunk: Eiskrone).
Der Lichkönig sollte die Welt auf die Invasion der Brennenden Legion vorbereiten und hat demnach z.b. Die Streitmacht von Lordaron und das Reich der Hochelfen (?Qel'thalas?) ausgelöscht.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Mai 2010)

evilskin schrieb:


> Arthas hat bei dem versuch die geisel aufzuhalten das schwert gefunden



Was, Arthas nimmt jetzt sogar Geiseln? Obwohl, zuzutrauen wär's ihm, das die Geißel jetzt Geiseln nimmt...


----------



## BobaBasti (25. Mai 2010)

Also sind an allem die alten Götter , die brennende Legion und die Drachen schult ! xD


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> Also sind an allem die alten Götter , die brennende Legion und die Drachen schult ! xD



Joa vorrangig die Legion :-P


----------



## Asperita (25. Mai 2010)

Na ich denke mal es wird Wotnlk(Wrath of the new Lich King)und abc(another Burning Crusade) kommen..


----------



## Little-Zero (25. Mai 2010)

es gibt keinen "guten" lichking und Ner'zhul wird 100pro früher oder später die seele von Bolvar brechen und mächtiger als je zuvor wieder auferstehen! wie Terenas sagte, den lichkönig kann man NICHT töten kann. ich kann es mir gut vorstellen das er durch die verbindung zu den drachen (weil er vom drachenfeuer erwischt wurde) in Cataclysm ne gewisse rolle spielen wirdl


----------



## Little-Zero (25. Mai 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Joa vorrangig die Legion :-P



eben nicht, die uralten Götter haben den ersten Krieg gegen die Legion hervorgerufen, in dem sie Neltharion in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben und sie brauchten die Dämonenseele UND den Wirbel der entstand als Sargeras die Welt betreten wollte, wäre es Rhonin nicht gelungen dies zu verhindern, wäre sargeras nach azeroth gekommen, aber gleichzeitig "Die Drei" befreit worden und sargeras selbst hätte keine chance gegen diese.

im grunde war die Legion im ersten Krieg nur ein mittel zum zweck für die alten Götter.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Mai 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> eben nicht, die uralten Götter haben den ersten Krieg gegen die Legion hervorgerufen, in dem sie Neltharion in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben und sie brauchten die Dämonenseele UND den Wirbel der entstand als Sargeras die Welt betreten wollte, wäre es Rhonin nicht gelungen dies zu verhindern, wäre sargeras nach azeroth gekommen, aber gleichzeitig "Die Drei" befreit worden und sargeras selbst hätte keine chance gegen diese.
> 
> im grunde war die Legion im ersten Krieg nur ein mittel zum zweck für die alten Götter.



Nicht ganz richtig.
Die alten Götter wollten Sargeras nach Azeroth holen damit er den Planeten vernichtet.
Sie brauchten weder die Dämonenseele noch den Wirbel.
Nur jemanden der stark genug war um Azeroth zuvernichten. 

EDIT:Auch nicht die alten Götter haben den Krieg hervorgerufen.
Das waren Azshara usw. die die Dämonen nach und nach nach Azeroth gelassen haben.
Dazu kam dann noch Neltharion Korruption.


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> eben nicht, die uralten Götter haben den ersten Krieg gegen die Legion hervorgerufen, in dem sie Neltharion in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben und sie brauchten die Dämonenseele UND den Wirbel der entstand als Sargeras die Welt betreten wollte, wäre es Rhonin nicht gelungen dies zu verhindern, wäre sargeras nach azeroth gekommen, aber gleichzeitig "Die Drei" befreit worden und sargeras selbst hätte keine chance gegen diese.
> 
> im grunde war die Legion im ersten Krieg nur ein mittel zum zweck für die alten Götter.



Na dann weiss ich das jetzt auch thx ^^


----------



## WoWFreak112 (25. Mai 2010)

jein, ich glaube er Bolvar wird insofern noch genug Kontrolle auf die Geißel ausüben können, dass diese sich langsam auflöst (in Cata werden die Pestländer bekanntlich wieder ein grünes Menschengebiet).


----------



## Ångela (25. Mai 2010)

Sheeana schrieb:


> Arthas hat Ner'Zhul nicht getötet. Das war nur eine *Traum*sequenz in einem Buch, die zeigen sollte, daß Arthas so verdorben ist, daß es sogar Ner'Zhul nur noch schüttelt. Im Hafen von Valgarde stellt sich der Lichkönig als Schamane vor und das ist nicht Arthas.
> 
> On Topic:
> Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, daß der Lichkönig nochmal die ein oder andere Rolle spielen wird. Und da wird es sicher wieder krachen. Allerdings denke ich, daß das Feuer von Alextrasza sogar in einem Wesen wie dem Lichking einige Veränderungen bewirken kann und dann auch noch der Geist von Fordragon, der ja mal völlig andere Voraussetzungen mitbringt als Arthas, ja, das könnte interessant werden.
> ...



Guter Ansatz und gut aufgepasst, im Gegensatz zu den Meisten hier.

1. mit etwas Zeit kann man sich ergooglen, das Arthas Ner'zhul schon lange in die Grenzen gewiesen hat
2. die Veränderung durch die Drachen hat dem guten Fordragon noch mehr Macht gegeben, als er schon vorher hatte
3. war Fordragon älter und weiser als Arthas, was ihm auch einen gewissen "Vorsprung" gegeben hat
4. hat er sich nicht ohne Grund selbst eingeschlossen
5. zeigt die Sequenz am Ende ebenfalls nicht ohne Grund eine erhebliche Veränderung des "Lich King" - Ner'zhul dürfte in der jetzigen Form des "Lich King" keine, oder nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen


Ob diese Figur noch einmal eine Rolle spielen wird, das wissen wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Entwickeler bei Blizzard, außer nach Cata kommt tatsächlich der smaragdgrüne Traum und damit wieder ein Eingriff in die Zeitlinie, dann dürfte der "Lich King" sicher wieder seinen Platz bekommen und sei es in der Form, das man dann die Verschmelzung verhindern muss/soll, oder was auch immer.

Blizzard wird in jedem Fall am "internen" Fahrplan festhalten und der sieht für WoW insgesamt 10 Jahre vor, wobei man nicht weiß ob das bedeutet, das im zehnten Jahr die letzte Erweiterung erscheinen wird, oder ob ab dann keine neuen Inhalte mehr erscheinen, also im Prinzip schon nach dem neunten Jahr.

Wie immer: das Spiel ist um, wenn der Schiri gepfiffen hat und die Luft stinkt erst dann, wenn der Furz draußen ist.


----------



## Boddakiller (25. Mai 2010)

Elito schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaalso....
> 
> www.wowwiki.com
> 
> ...



Und wo ist das Nerzhul hin? O_o


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Nerzhul hin? O_o



Toilette runtergespühlt :-P

Ne im ernst: Der steckt im Helm


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. Mai 2010)

(edit) Kleine Korrektur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat Kil Jaeden nicht Nerzhuls Körper zerschmettert und den Geist in den Helm getan? Weil Nerzhul irgendwo in der Scherbenwelt versagt hat.


----------



## Jariel1994 (25. Mai 2010)

Hey allerseits,
Allerdings sagt Arthas Vater im Video nach dem Kill das es immer einen Lich König geben muss und die Geissel kontrolliert werden muss, warum das? Die geissel hat ja keinen eigenen Willen so sollte sie sich doch mit der Zeit von selber auflösen?!

Mfg Jariel


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> (edit) Kleine Korrektur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 Jep hat er (glaub ich).



Jariel1994 schrieb:


> Hey allerseits,
> Allerdings sagt Arthas Vater im Video nach dem Kill das es immer einen Lich König geben muss und die Geissel kontrolliert werden muss, warum das? Die geissel hat ja keinen eigenen Willen so sollte sie sich doch mit der Zeit von selber auflösen?!
> 
> Mfg Jariel



Ohne Kontrolle würde die Geißel SOFORT wie ein Insektenschwarm über die Welt hereinbrechen und alle Leben auslöschen......dramatisch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (25. Mai 2010)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Bolvar hat keinen EInfluss auf sich , genau wie Arthas beide werden von dem Hexergeist Nerzhul gesteuert d.h. wenn Tirion und co. zurückkehren kann Bolvar Nerzhul nicht aufhalten und Nerzhul wird sie töten , daher die warnung.



Nerzhuls geist ist tot -.- Arthas hat ihn zu beginn der wotlk pre-events getötet


----------



## Totebone (25. Mai 2010)

Jariel1994 schrieb:


> Hey allerseits,
> Allerdings sagt Arthas Vater im Video nach dem Kill das es immer einen Lich König geben muss und die Geissel kontrolliert werden muss, warum das? Die geissel hat ja keinen eigenen Willen so sollte sie sich doch mit der Zeit von selber auflösen?!
> 
> Mfg Jariel



Oh total falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geißel hat ihren eigenen Willen, siehe Sylvanas und die Verlassenen, wenn der Lich King sie nicht mehr Kontrolliert werden sie eigenwillig


----------



## cortez338 (25. Mai 2010)

Also sie dir einfach den Cata Trailer an und denk über die Aussage :,,Während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert'' nac.
Und Nerzhul ist nich tot er hat sich mit Arthas verreint.


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> Und Nerzhul ist nich tot er hat sich mit Arthas verreint.



This...und jetzt kommt nicht mit : Ja aber da Arthas tot ist....

Nerzuhl ist im Helm und der ist noch so ziemlich Intakt und sitzt auf Bolvars Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Frage ist nur: Wer gewinnt das Geistige Kräftemessen? Bolvar oder Nerzuhl.


----------



## DeathDragon (25. Mai 2010)

Naja dann versuch ich mal alles zu erklären und die ganzen Ungereimtheiten zu beseitigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Ner'zhul stellte was dummes an und Kil'jaeden wurde böse auf Ner'zhul
2. Kil'jaeden zerriss den Körper von Ner'zhul und bereitete ihm Höllenqualen
3. Ner'zhul schwor nochmals die Treue zur Legion und wurde in den Eisblock gesperrt, damit die Höllenqualen aufhören
4. Der Lichkönig war geboren (Ner'zhul)
5. Er verbreitete die Seuche in Azeroth
6. Er stosste Frostmourne aus dem Thron und gab es Arthas (Der Thron ist danach aber noch ganz!)
7. Arthas Seele wurde vom Schwert langsam verdorben
8. Illidan ging mit Kil'jaeden einen Pakt ein um den Lichkönig zu zerstören (Kil'jaeden bekam Angst vorm Lichkönig da seine Macht extrem wuchs)
9. Illidan holte sich ein Artefakt namens Auge von Sargeras und griff den Frostthron damit an
10. Jetzt wurde der Frostthron entzweigerissen und der Lichking verlor langsam seine Macht.
11. Arthas ging zum Frostthron erreichte ihn vor Illidan und "tötete" Illidan
------- Bis hier ists die Wc3 Geschichte
Ob es schon beim abstossen von Frostmourne einen kleinen Riss gab weiss ich ned, aber der grosse Schaden am Thron entstand durch Illidan. Ab hier bin ich mir aber mit der Story nicht sicher. Nur wird Ner'zhul nicht von Arthas besiegt!
12. Arthas schläft ne Weile
13. Arthas hat beim Kampf gegen Illidan gemerkt wie menschlich er noch ist und entfernt sein eigenes Herz (seine Menschlichkeit)
14. Jedoch ist er nicht ganz verdorben und darum überrennt die Geisel Azeroth nicht
15. Als Arthas besiegt wird, stirbt Arthas, jedoch Ner'zhul nicht.
16. Bolvar wird neuer Lichkönig und schläft auch eine Weile.
Ab jetzt ist es unklar wie sehr Ner'zhul Einfluss auf Bolvar hat, nur muss es einen Lichkönig geben, da sonst die Geissel Azeroth überrennen würde. Sylvanas konnte sich vom Bann von Lichkönig befreien, aber dass heisst nicht, dass sich alle Untoten den Verlassenen anschliessen ohne einen Lichkönig.

Ob alles stimmt kann ich ned sagen und ich weiss auch nicht mehr warum Sylvanas sich von Lichkönig losreisst. Ist er dann schon geschwächt oder wird die Geissel zu gross und er kann nicht mehr alle kontrollieren? Wichtig ist noch zu erwähnen, dass sich die Banshees vom Lichkönig losreissen und NICHT die hirnlosen Ghule, diese würden Azeroth ohne Führung ins Chaos stürzen

Edit: Ja es gibt ein paar Grammatikfehler, aber das passiert halt beim Prinzip Hirn -> Tastatur.


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Naja dann versuch ich mal alles zu erklären und die ganzen Ungereimtheiten zu beseitigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Lichking verliert Macht seitdem er Frostmourne aus dem Frostthron geschoben hat damit Arthas es findet.
Danach oder zeitgleich machte sich Illi auf dem Weg zum Thron und der Lichkönig beorderte Arthas nach Nordend.
Sonst stimmt glaub ich so ziemlich alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (25. Mai 2010)

Sampler1 schrieb:


> wie kann Arthas einen Geist Töten, der mit seinem eigenen Geist verschmolzen ist???



lies das buch über arthas mit dem titel "Arthas"
da drin steht's wie er im Geist Nerzul und den kleinen Arthasverschnitt getötet hat.


----------



## Ellesime (25. Mai 2010)

Eine sehr interessante Frage die man scherzhaft mit:"Ja,jeden Mittwoch" beantworten könnte.
Persönlich empfinde ich es als sehr schade das man gewichtige Persönlichkeiten wie Malygos und Arthas(Kaelthas Sunstrider,Illidan...) einfach so verheizt,obwohl bei Malygos ja noch ein Hintertürchen offen steht.Arthas ist mit seinem Tod in der Zitadelle jedoch endgültig vom Tisch.Im Fall Lichkönig muss man jedoch separieren da Arthas für den eigentlichen Lichkönig Nerzhul,dessen Geist von Kiljaeden in die Rüstung im Frosthron verbannt wurde,lediglich eine körperliche Hülle war so wie Bolvar Fordragon nach Arthas Tod.So lange diese Rüstung existiert,wird auch Nerzhuls Geist in ihr weiterleben und Kontrolle über die Geissel ausüben.Ob es Bolvar gelingt Nerzhul zu kontrollieren oder ob es umgekehrt kommt...darüber kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur spekulieren.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. Mai 2010)

Es gibt keinen Nerzhul es gibt keinen Arthas und es gibt keinen Bolvar mehr.'
Man kann sich nur einen spruch von Arthas aussuchen:
Nun sind wir eins.
Damit sind die Geister verschmolzen.
Wer mit dem Ende des Arthas Buch anfängt:
Die Menschlichkeit von Arthas(der kleine Junge ist auch nicht ganz verschwunden,daher wird Nerzhul auch nicht verschwunden sein)
Nun ist dieser Geist von Arthas und Nerzhul nun wahrscheinlich mit dem von Bolvar verschmolzen,was bedeutet alle 3 dürften noch in einem gewissen Maße überlebt haben.


----------



## DaScAn (25. Mai 2010)

Bolvar (oder der neue LichKönig) wird mit sicherheit noch eien Rolle in der World of Warcraft (oder Warcraft4) Lore spielen.
Arthas hatte als LichKönig, trotz seiner verdorbenheit, noch etwas Gutes was die geißel zurückhielt.

Mit Bolvar wird es nicht anders sein. Er ist zwar LichKönig hat aber etwas gutes (auch durch die Flamme der Drachen)

Und selbst wenn man aus Büchern und den Kampagnen zitiert wird Blizzard sich die Story eh so zurechtlegen das da wieder was machbar ist.

Aber, naja. Wie dem auch sei. Es kann nichts werden solange ein Allianzer der LichKönig ist.
SOllten es mal mit einem von der Horde probieren. Das funktioniert wenigstens ;-)


----------



## Apuh (25. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> SOllten es mal mit einem von der Horde probieren. Das funktioniert wenigstens ;-)



Aber bitte nicht mit Garrosh Hellscream! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (25. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht mit Garrosh Hellscream!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um Gottes Willen Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanra (25. Mai 2010)

Interessante frage, aber Ich denke Arthas könnte unter umständen wieder auftauchen. Wieso?
1. Der Kult der verdammten löst sich ja nicht auf ( Was ich bisjetzt gehört habe) Da der Kult eng mit Arthas arbeitete, wird er sicher einiges daran setzen ihn zurück zu holen.
2. Vielleicht rennt Arthas zum nächsten Geistheiler.
3. Oder er hatte einen Seelenstein.
4. Vielleicht hat sich Chuck Norris als Arthas verkleidet und ist im Fight vor langeweile eingepennt.

/Spam closed


----------



## LordTobias (25. Mai 2010)

1)Entweder lebt nersul noch als gest und bolvar ist artas hoch 2.
oder
2)Nersul ist tod Bolvar helt die Geisel zurück fride freude eierkuchen(aber langeweile.
oder
3)Nersul ist tod Bolvar wirt von der macht kokumpirt b.z im eifer guteszutuhen ist richtet er schaden an.
oder
4)Bolvar stirbt irgendwie durch todeschwinge oder so die geisel überent alles
oder
5)Chag Noris komt und reumt mal auf
oder
6)Man kan Bolvar im kampf gergen nersul beistehen Mit vreuntlicher unterstüzung ders Zirkel des zenarios(irgend so ein Himelblauer traum)
oder
7)Blizzard macht was unerwartetes


----------



## 5Heiko12 (25. Mai 2010)

ja und zwar jede woche wenn die id zurück gesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nox30000 (25. Mai 2010)

wie ist es noch ma im cata trailer  da wa doch was von werend der kampf gegen den lichking andauert oder so 
also denke ich mal da kommt noch was


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Nox30000 schrieb:


> wie ist es noch ma im cata trailer da wa doch was von werend der kampf gegen den lichking andauert oder so
> also denke ich mal da kommt noch was



Joa und im Vid sieht man noch den Original LK also Arthas^^
Ich glaube das war einfach verwurstet von Seiten Blizzards.
Aber recht habense ja auf jeden fall...die Kämpfe gegen Illi, Kel'thas, Vashi, Archimonde etc. dauern ja auch noch an...und fangen jeden Mittwoch neu an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (25. Mai 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> This...und jetzt kommt nicht mit : Ja aber da Arthas tot ist....
> 
> Nerzuhl ist im Helm und der ist noch so ziemlich Intakt und sitzt auf Bolvars Kopf.
> 
> ...



Also entweder er hat sich mit Arthas vereint, ODER er sitzt im Helm ............... beides geht so nicht, eigentlich auch logisch.

Um mal Vergleiche aus der realen Welt anzuführen: es gibt Wesen, die allein nicht viel her machen, die aber im Verbund mit anderen durchaus ansehnlich daherkommen, oder auch an "Macht" gewinnen.
Diese Wesen gehen, was eigentlich schon mal jeder in der Schule gehört haben sollte, eine Symbiose ein.

Bestes Beispiel sind diverse Korallen und Polypen, aber auch Putzerfische, die Haien und Manti folgen, gehören in diese Sparte.

Es gibt aber eben auch Viren und Bakterien und einige davon haben ganz fiese Tricks drauf und speziell das Vorgehen einer Hand voll dieser Viecher erklärt ganz banal, wie Arthas Ner'Zhul beseitigt hat ;-)

Es gibt Organismen, die lassen sich "fressen", absorbieren oder was auch immer, also von anderen Organismen vereinnahmen, um sie dann von innen heraus zu übernehmen, obwohl sie ja eigentlich der "Schwächere" sind.

Diese Absorbtion geschieht schleichend und für eine Weile ist der "eingefangene" Teil tatsächlich der schwächere, aber nach und nach wird eben der stärkere, der eigentlich nur ein Wirt ist, übernommen.

So war Ner'Zhul anfangs sicherlich dominant, als er aus dem Helm heraus gekommen und in Arthas eingedrungen ist, aber er hat Arthas' Geist eben nicht vernichtet, sondern sie haben sich vereint.

Im Laufe der Zeit hat aber Arthas wieder die Oberhand gewonnen und irgendwann, wie auch immer, hat er den Geist von Ner'Zhul "ganz einfach" platt gemacht, wobei man sich natürlich immer darüber streiten kann, wie viel von der "Art" Ner'Zhuls durch die zeitweilige "Symbiose" letztendlich auf Arthas übergegangen ist.

Da Arthas aber nicht, wie so viele andere, durch Frostmourne absorbiert wurde, steckt er auch nicht selbst in der Figur, sondern wurde durch den Tot quasi befreit.

Ergo existiert Ner'Zhul weder im Helm , noch in irgendeiner Form, sondern der Helm dient einzig und allein als Kontrollelement und Frostmourne ist ja nun auch Brei, da ist nix mehr mit aufsaugen.

Das allein erklärt auch, wie am Ende der Szene, als Fordragon den Helm aufgesetzt bekommt, eben das Element der Drachen durch die Augen sichtbar und dominant wird, denn dieses Element, diese Macht, nimmt den Platz dessen ein, was vorher Ner'Zhul/Arthas gewesen ist.

Das man diese Figur immer noch "Lich King" nennt ist im Prinzip irreführend, eigentlich müsste es "Geisselkontrolleur" heißen, aber das wär ein ziemlich beknackter Titel, oder ?


EDIT: ich frag mich auch, was man an der Einleitung "Während der Kampf gegen den LichKing ANDAUERT" falsch verstehen kann ?

Andauern bedeutet, das er noch läuft, also nie vorbei gewesen ist, als das neue Ding losgeht !

Ist doch ganz einfach, denn noch wird ja jede Woche gegen den LichKing gekämpft und der Trailer sagt nichts weiter, als dass das Event bzw. das Erscheinen von Toti noch während dieser Kämpfe spürbar sein wird.

Was ist daran schwer verständlich ?

Das deutet einfach nur auf das Event hin, das startet, bevor der LichKing, loretechnisch, endgültig besiegt worden ist und das Toti die Kämofe gegen ebenjenen nur dazu nutzt, um Verwirrung und Verwüstung zu stiften.


Genauso gut könnte man schreiben "Während Horst noch auf dem Klo mit seinen Darmkrämpfen zu tun hat, steht seine Gattin schon in der Küche und bereitet bereits die nächte Mahlzeit vor".


----------



## B!$HØþH (25. Mai 2010)

arthas hat nerzhul getötet .. die traumsequenz war kurz davor wo nerzhul im ganz am anfang verdorben hat ..


----------



## Anonymus299 (25. Mai 2010)

Ja der Tietel wäre becknackt XD
Aber soweit ich weiss gibts es noch nichts wirklich konkretes also etwa: Nerzuhl ist tot...in symbiose (ja hab ich was von gehört,bin im bio lk :-P) gestorben etc....
Daher kann man eigentlich nur mutmaßen was los ist^^ Wen es was offizielles gibt weiss ich davon nix^^

Achja mit den Augen.....Da der Kerl am ganzen Körper "brennt" und verkohlt würden Blaue Augen auch becknackt aussehen:-P


Wie gesagt man kann nur mutmaßen und da gibt es kein richtig und falsch...naja fast.

Edith: hab das Buch leider nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donbocll (26. Mai 2010)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> eben nicht, die uralten Götter haben den ersten Krieg gegen die Legion hervorgerufen, in dem sie Neltharion in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben und sie brauchten die Dämonenseele UND den Wirbel der entstand als Sargeras die Welt betreten wollte, wäre es Rhonin nicht gelungen dies zu verhindern, wäre sargeras nach azeroth gekommen, aber gleichzeitig "Die Drei" befreit worden und sargeras selbst hätte keine chance gegen diese.
> 
> im grunde war die Legion im ersten Krieg nur ein mittel zum zweck für die alten Götter.



dass ist teilweise richtig im prinzip haben die alten götter den krieg beschworen aber nur in gewisser hinsicht.
im original krieg( nich dem aus dem buch) wollte sargaras einfach nur die welt platt machen leben aufsaugen usw.

allerdings steht nirgends im buch das die alten götter den krieg beschworen haben, denn deren erster auftritt sieht man erst im 2. teil....

naja klar sarageras ist wahnsinnig geworden weil er all das böse gesehen und ausgelöscht hat was die alten götter hinterlassen haben 
und dann hat er die drainai in die legion verwandelt aber ich würde nicht behaupten das sie deswegen den krieg beschworen haben -_-


----------



## Tschinkn (26. Mai 2010)

Murelius schrieb:


> 2012 wird dann auch die welt untergehen und somit auch die geißel und alles beginnt wieder mit dem einzeller



Ui. 
"Einzeller ", die neue Heldenklasse ab 2012 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (26. Mai 2010)

DontaDella schrieb:


> Huhu, ich weiss nicht ob es dieses Theama schon gibt in Buffed, wenn ya dann sry ;*(.
> 
> Aufjedenfall stellt sich mir die frage warum Bolvar in video sagt "Kehrt nie Wieder"
> Ich finde Bolvar macht sich so ziemlich verdächtig^^
> ...



Hm ob gut oder Böse eines ist sicher er wird eine Allianz mit Hogger bilden und die Weltherrschaft 
an sich reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

Die alten Götter, Schöpfer genannt, erschufen Azeroth und noch viel mehr. Sargeras, zur damaligen Zeit selbst ein Schöpfer, wurde im laufe der zeit böse und begann, sich seine Armee, die Legion, aus anderen Völkern zusammen zu stellen. Darunter gehörten auch die Draenei, teilweise. 2/3 der Draenai (sie hiessen damals noch anders, ich weiß jetzt nur den namen gerade nicht) folgten 2 ihrer Führer auf die Seite der Legion, wodurch diese zu Dämonen wurden, der dritte und letzte Anführer (auch seinen Namen habe ich vergessen) floh mit denen, welche sich nicht der Legion anschließen wollten und landeten auf der Scherbenwelt, wo sie zusammen mit den Orks friedlich bis ans Ende ihrer Tage lebten. Was recht kurz war.

Ner'zhul, der mächtigste Ork Schamane auf der Scherbenwelt, wurde durch das Versprechen von Macht und Unsterblichkeit von Seiten der Legion korrumpiert. Sie wurden nahezu verseucht. Aus den Friedliebenden Orks wurden durch diese Verseuchung, quasi ein anderes Beispiel der Geißel, zu wilden blutrünstigen Bestien. 

Hier ein kleiner Szenenwechsel in die Vergangenheit. Die Magieliebenden Nachtelfen saugten ihren Sonnenbrunnen quasi leer und öffneten Sargeras ein Portal nach Azeroth, da dieser Versprach ihnen Macht zu geben, die der des Sonnebrunnens gleich käme. Dies war der Auftakt der Legion in Azeroth, wurde aber von Syndragosa und den Drachenaspekten zurückgeschlagen, in deren Verlauf der dunkle Drachenaspekt, welcher in Catalysm die Welt verbrennen wird (ja, namen vergessen) Wahnsinnig wird und sich gegen die eigenen leute wendet, um dann zu verschwinden. Die Legion zieht zurück, ebenso die stark geschwächten Drachen, welche nicht nur den wahnsinnig gewordenen Drachenaspekt verloren hatten, sondern auch den grünen Drachen Aspekt (Namen vergessen, wird langsam standart hier), welcher in eine Art Koma fiel (Man sieht diesen Drachenaspekt ein paar mal schlafend, unter anderem in der Tundra (da in der nähe halt) in einem kleinen grünen Gebiet mittendrin).

Wieder zurück in die Scherbenwelt: Die Korrumpierten Ork werden durch ein Portal nach Azeroth geschickt, da Sargeras eingesehn hat, das man die Völker von Azeroth stark schwächen muss, um über sie herzufallen, was die Orks erledigen sollen (Das Portal das genutzt wird ist jenes in den Verwüsteten Landen, durch das manch einer vor langer Zeit Burning Crusade startete). Marrodierend ziehen sie durch die Lande, versagen jedoch mehr oder weniger und werden in "Lagern" festgehalten. Im Laufe der zeit werden die Orks mehr oder weniger Normal. Unter ihnen ist auch Thrall, der allerdings von einem menschen "erzogen" wird und so deren Werte annimmt und später der Herrscher der Orks wird.

Der auf der Scherbenwelt verbliebene Ner'zhul wird von der Legion eingesammelt, übelst malträtiert, um Buße zu tun für das Versagen der Orks, das sie es nicht geschafft hatten, Azeroth zu schwächen. Ner'zhul bekam jedoch eine Chance, wiedergutmachung zu leisten., wurde in eine Blechbüchse gesteckt (seine Rüstung) und nach Azeroth geschleudert, wo er in seinem frostthron gefangen war, mit dem Auftrag, die Völker Azeroths zu schwächen. Schon wieder.

Die Geißel verbreitete sich langsam in Nordend. Ein Nekromant Begeisterter, Kel'Thuzad, vernahm als erster den Ruf des Lichkönigs, reiste nach Nordend, wurde ein Diener der Geißel und kehrte zurück, um die allseits bekannte "Seuche" zu erproben und zu verteilen, was ihm, zusammen mit seinen neu gewonnenen Anhängern gelang. Ausgangspunkt hierfür war Stratholm bzw generell die Pestländer. Kel'Thuzad wurde Herr über Naxxramas etc etc pp.

Arthas begann nun gegen die Geißel zu kämpfen, wird jedoch mehr oder weniger Verrückt durch den fernen Einfluß von Ner'zhul, welcher Arthas zu sich ruft. Arthas denkt, dieser Ruif sei der Ruf nach Rache, was ihn vorantreibt in seinem Ehrgeiz, Rache an Ner'zhul zu nehmen und nach Nordend zu reisen. 

Straft mich Lügen bei den namen wenn ich mich irre. Die Macht der Geißel bzw Ner'zhuls war bis zu diesem Moment, als Arthas seine Reise nach Nordend startete, stark gestiegen, auf ein solch hohes Maß, das sargeras nicht vorausgeahnt hatte und sich durch die geißel selbst bedroht fühlte. Woraufhin Illidan, einstmal ein Nachtelf der durch Eifersucht und Hass eine andere Seite eingeschlagen hatte und böse wurde, sich aufmacht, Ner'zhuls Macht zu stoppen und den Frostthron zu zerstören. Der Thron wurde getroffen, jedoch nicht zerstört, Illidan litt darunter, Ner'zhul verlor an Macht und der Ruf nach Arthas wurde dringlicher. Arthas gelangte zu Ner'zhul, doch statt rache zu nehmen war er so sehr korrumpiert und vom bösen zerfressen, das er den Helm Ner'zhuls aufsetzte und somit mit ihm verschmolz, woraufhin es weder Ner'zhul noch Arthas gab, sondern nur noch den Lich König.

Der Rest der folgt sollte jedem bekannt sein. Ich les mich nochmal überall durch um auch wieder an die namen zu kommen und die feinheiten der Story. Ein langer langer Text in dem hoffentlich auch paar andere Fragen beantwortet werden ^^ (auch wenn es nicht zu 100% korrekt ist, man beachte die namen die Vergssen hab)


----------



## Donbocll (26. Mai 2010)

die alten götter gehören doch nicht zu den schöpfern o.O die schöpfer(titanen) sind feinde der alten götter und sargeras(der bronzene titan war der stärkste)


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

moment, recht hast du, teilweise. die schöpfer wurden von den göttern erschaffen, um Azeroth zu "modelieren". aber sargeras war einer der alten götter


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

mit den titanen meine ich die alten göttern. name entfallen, hab ich erwähnt irgendwo


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> mit den titanen meine ich die alten göttern. name entfallen, hab ich erwähnt irgendwo




die titanen sind auch nicht die alten götter
alte götter sind zb c'thun, joggsaron oder wie der heißt
und der bei der meistergleve im zweiten gebiet der baumschmuser soll ja auch einer sein


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Namir schrieb:


> lies das buch über arthas mit dem titel "Arthas"
> da drin steht's wie er im Geist Nerzul und den kleinen Arthasverschnitt getötet hat.




1. das buch ist rotz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. wenn arthi den kleinen arthasverschnitt getötet hat wieso tauscht er dann unter icc auf?


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> 1. das buch ist rotz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



edit: ups wollte es bearbeiten


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> die titanen sind auch nicht die alten götter
> alte götter sind zb c'thun, joggsaron oder wie der heißt
> und der bei der meistergleve im zweiten gebiet der baumschmuser soll ja auch einer sein



ich schrieb alte götter, weil mir die bezeichnung titanen entfallen war. deutlich zu entnehmen aus dem was ich sagte/schrieb. und noch ein fehler meinerseits: die titanen wurden regiert von den Pantheon und Sargeras wurde auch nicht verrückt, sondern kam im kampf gegen das Chaos, das von den Eradar und den Nathrezim vorangetrieben wurde, zu der erkenntnis, dass das Chaos so oder so das Ultima aller dinge sei und Ordnung niemals möglich sei


----------



## Leyard (26. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> ich schrieb alte götter, weil mir die bezeichnung titanen entfallen war. deutlich zu entnehmen aus dem was ich sagte/schrieb. und noch ein fehler meinerseits: die titanen wurden regiert von den Pantheon und Sargeras wurde auch nicht verrückt, sondern kam im kampf gegen das Chaos, das von den Eradar und den Nathrezim vorangetrieben wurde, zu der erkenntnis, dass das Chaos so oder so das Ultima aller dinge sei und Ordnung niemals möglich sei



Da sind mehrere kleine Fehler passiert, aber im Grunde weißt dein Post von vorhin aber die richtige Richtung auf. Was du jetzt hinzugefügt hattest, stimmt jedenfalls.

Wie oben schon jemand angemerkt hat, die "alten Götter" sind wirklich nur C'Thun, Yogg Saron und wohl noch ein paar andere und das mit dem Pantheon müsste auch so hinkommen. 

Sargeras hatte Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde mit Macht gelockt und nur Velen (Anführer der Draenei bzw. damals hieß das gesamte Volk noch Eredar) nicht überzeugen können. Draenei soll, meines Wissens, so etwas wie Flüchtlinge oder so etwas heißen und bezeichnet den Teil der Eredar, die Velen gefolgt sind. Bei deren Flucht sind diese auf Draenor gelandet, was wir heute als Scherbenwelt kennen. Kil'Jaeden und Archimonde buhlten natürlich um die Gunst Sargeras
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob es beide waren - Kil'Jaeden hat Velen jedenfalls verfolgt und Guldan (Ner'zhuls Lehrmeister, beide ehemals Schamanen) den Hexenmeisterkult gelehrt, sowie Guldan es unter seinem Volk weitergegeben hatte. Guldan hat irgendwann geblickt, dass es keinen Sinn macht und wollte sich gegen Kil'Jaeden stellen - dieser hat sich kurzerhand einfach Ner'zhul zu seinem obersten Werkzeug gemacht.

Über ein paar Ecken wurde Dreanor nahezu zerstört, die Draenei um ein Haar ausgerottet, Medivh beeinflußt um ein Portal von Draenor nach Azeroth zu erschaffen, die Orks kamen nach Azeroth,... (seeeehr kurze Fasssung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen: Ner'zhul hatte versagt und wurde nach Folter u. ä. in das Eisgefängnis gebannt und auf Nordend "geworfen". 
Soweit ich das gelesen habe stimmt das, was Tai Guy geschrieben hat über den Ablauf wie das mit der Geißel. Ich bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher wie das mit dem aufeinandertreffen von Arthas und Illidan war - nur, dass Arthas mit Hilfe der Neruber schneller an den Frostthron gelangen konnte als Illidan.
Es war alles geplant und gewollt von Ner'zhul, z. B. dass Arthas Mal'Ganis besiegt und sie sich ihre Seelen verschmelzen. Arthas Seele wurde vorher schon durch Frostgram korrumpiert - wie schon öfter angedeutet hatte Ner'zhul ihm diese zugespielt - was er in seinem Wahn Rache an Mal'Ganis zu üben nur zu gern in Kauf nahm.

Wie gesagt, hat Tai Guy schon einiges sehr gut erklärt! Lediglich die Namen könnten Verwirrung stiften, wenn man sich etwas durcheinander bringt.


----------



## Scharyth (26. Mai 2010)

Hab den Thread nich gelesen, aber will eine Vermutung von mir ma stellen.
Und zwar denk ich mir das so: Arthas war denke ich recht jung und unerfahren als er Lich King wurde. Er hatte vllt nicht die geistige Stärke um sich Ner'zhul zu wiedersetzen. Bolvar hat dies vllt?
Korrigiert meine Aussage mit Arthas ruig, fals dies nicht stimmen sollte.


----------



## Ellesime (26. Mai 2010)

Schau dir den kleinen Abspann nach einem Arthas Kill nochmal an.Und nein..ich meine nicht den Teil den man sich in Dalaran an der Statue zeigen lassen kann sondern das was passiert wenn Arthas bei 10% den kompletten Raid auslöscht.Tirion macht nen mordsmässigen Sprung ausm Stand und zerbricht Frostmourne so dass all die vielen vielen gefangenen Seelen(allen voran Arthas Vater Terenas) aus dem Schwert befreit werden.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (26. Mai 2010)

Sampler1 schrieb:


> wie kann Arthas einen Geist Töten, der mit seinem eigenen Geist verschmolzen ist???



Im Buch ist das so beschrieben, das er Nerzul im Geist mit Frostgramm tötet, aber selbst dann wäre ja der Geist von Nerzul immer noch in Frostgramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handzumgrus (26. Mai 2010)

jo arthas taucht wieder auf - beim nächsten twink


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Jeder postet ne andere geschichte und behauptet seine is die wahre
könnt ihr euch au ma einigen? <.<


----------



## Warlord2205 (26. Mai 2010)

Also mir war so ! und da bin ich ziemlich sicher, das Arthas den Geist von Nerzuhl verzeert hat, also vollends aufgenommen hat !
Sprich der Geist Nerzuhls wurde "vernichtet" in dem Arthas die dominantere von beiden wurde, oder würdet ihr euch nicht jemanden
unterwerfen der boshafter und schrecklicher ist als ihr selbst ?!

Denn Arthas hat sich ja sein eigenes "kindliche Selbst" entledigt um mit Nerzuhls Geist eine volle Symbiose einzugehen.
ausserdem ist es wahrscheinlicher das Nerzuhl von Arthas unschädlich gemacht wurde, weil unser "lieber" Prinz sich ja
von niemanden etwas hat sagen lassen, wieso sollte er dann eine "Stimme" behalten (Nerzuhls stimme) die ihm sagt was
zu tun ist ?

der Lichkönig is nun Bolvar und da er nu die alleinige dominate Person auf dem Thron ist (sprich ohne nervenden Nerzuhl im Koppe)
wird die Geißel kein Theater mehr machen !


----------



## Tai Guy (26. Mai 2010)

Arthas’ Furcht und Entschlossenheit wurden ihm zuletzt zum Verhängnis. Er spürte dem Ursprung der Seuche bis nach Nordend nach, um der Gefahr für immer ein Ende zu machen. Doch stattdessen wurde Prinz Arthas schließlich selbst ein Opfer der schier unermesslichen Macht des Lichkönigs. In dem Glauben, sein Volk damit retten zu könnte, ergriff Arthas die verfluchte Runenklinge Frostgram. Das Schwert gewährte ihm zwar unauslotbare Macht, aber es stahl ihm seine Seele und verwandelte ihn in den größten der Todesritter des Lichkönigs. Nach dem Verlust seiner Seele und nicht mehr bei Sinnen führte Arthas die Geißel gegen sein eigenes Königreich. Am Ende schließlich ermordete Arthas gar seinen eigenen Vater, König Terenas, und zertrat Lordaeron unter den eisernen Absätzen des Lichkönigs.

[...]

Es gelang Arthas trotz seiner Schwäche, Illidan auszumanövrieren und den Frostthron als Erster zu erreichen. Mit seiner Runenklinge Frostgram zerschmetterte Arthas das eisige Gefängnis des Lichkönigs und gab damit Ner’zhuls verzauberten Helm und Brustpanzer frei. Arthas setzte sich den unvorstellbar mächtigen Helm auf und wurde der neue Lichkönig. Die Geister von Ner’zhul und Arthas verschmolzen zu einem einzigen mächtigen Wesen, wie es Ner’zhul stets geplant gehabt hatte. Illidan und seine Truppen mussten entehrt zurück zur Scherbenwelt fliehen, während Arthas zu einer der mächtigsten Wesenheiten wurde, die die Welt je gesehen hatte. 



um das ganze mal genauer hinzustellen. hab ne weile gesucht und gefunden. quelle link ich hier rein. wer sich für die gesamte Geschichte um Azeroth interessiert, der sollte das ganze komplett lesen. Es ist die Kurzform der gesamten Story bis WotLK



http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/story/timeline.html


----------



## J_0_T (26. Mai 2010)

Ich seh das so... mit Arthas ableben is auch der andere geist nicht mehr da...

Bolvar selbst ist ja eine inkarnation des drachenatems der ihn reinigte... also wenn was von arthas da sein sollte is Bolvar der stärkere. Er nahm ja die Krone freiwillig also weiß er was er tut.


Will selbst keine Geschichte erzählen... aber solange blizz nix anderes vorhat ist diese Geschichte eigendlich beendet... und wir haben strahlende helden, mord und verrat sowie eine art happy end mit einem unglücklichen helden am ende gesehen der die bürde auf sich nimmt... der tag is gerettet... was will man mehr?


----------



## Donbocll (27. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> moment, recht hast du, teilweise. die schöpfer wurden von den göttern erschaffen, um Azeroth zu "modelieren". aber sargeras war einer der alten götter



nein sargeras war auch ein titan wie man auch im buch " der letzte wächter" nachlesen kann
die alten götter waren cthun yoggy und naja "die drei" gibt zwar noch mehr aber die werden nie eerwähnt


----------



## Kankru (27. Mai 2010)

Kentoff schrieb:


> Bolvar hat keinen EInfluss auf sich , genau wie Arthas beide werden von dem Hexergeist Nerzhul gesteuert d.h. wenn Tirion und co. zurückkehren kann Bolvar Nerzhul nicht aufhalten und Nerzhul wird sie töten , daher die warnung.



Vollkommen korrekt, da liest wohl noch einer die Bücher! =)


----------



## KingNothing22 (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich schätze Bolvar wollte, dass Fordring verbreitet der LichKönig sei tot weil er verhindern wollte, dass irgendein verdorbenes Wesen versucht ihn wieder aus dem Frostthron zu befreien. Immerhin gibt es noch genug Leute die den Lichkönig lieber am Leben gesehn hätten.


----------



## Tai Guy (27. Mai 2010)

Donbocll schrieb:


> nein sargeras war auch ein titan wie man auch im buch " der letzte wächter" nachlesen kann
> die alten götter waren cthun yoggy und naja "die drei" gibt zwar noch mehr aber die werden nie eerwähnt



irgendwo weiter oben schrieb ich doch, das ich mit den alten göttern die titanen, also hab ich recht *gg*

btw: Bolvar IST doch Fordring, oder nicht?


----------



## KingNothing22 (27. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> irgendwo weiter oben schrieb ich doch, das ich mit den alten göttern die titanen, also hab ich recht *gg*
> 
> btw: Bolvar IST doch Fordring, oder nicht?




Bolvar Fordragon: Die menschliche Fackel

Tirion Fordring: Überheld aus Wotlk. Der Typ der beim Kampf gegen den LK am Anfang eingefroren wird.


----------



## pedda_w (27. Mai 2010)

DontaDella schrieb:


> Huhu, ich weiss nicht ob es dieses Theama schon gibt in Buffed, wenn ya dann sry ;*(.
> 
> Aufjedenfall stellt sich mir die frage warum Bolvar in video sagt "Kehrt nie Wieder"
> Ich finde Bolvar macht sich so ziemlich verdächtig^^
> ...



Also ich will hier net unnötig flamen aber naja! Hättest du mal ordentlich aufgepasst würdest du die Frage vl nich in der Art stellen!
Bolvar macht sich nicht in geringster Wesie selbst verdächtig!

"Kehrt nie wieder" Die Aussage steht im Zusammenhang damit, dass der Glaube an den Endgültigen Tod des Lichkönigs aufrecht erhalten bleibt!
Die Geißel wird sich unter der Kontrolle von Bollvar nach Eiskrone zurückziehen und soll dort in Vergessenheit geraten! Sollte je jemand Bollvar, also den aktuellen
Lichkönig finden, könnte dieser jederzeit wieder das Eisgrab zerschlagen, die Krone an sich nehmen und so die Welt mit Hilfe der Geißel wieder ins Dunkel stürzen!


----------



## Rikkui (27. Mai 2010)

er kommt nich wieder..
er is... TOT TOT TOT TOT TOT TOT TOT TOT!!
ende


----------



## Malagana (27. Mai 2010)

... wir werden alle sterben


----------



## tamirok (27. Mai 2010)

Malagana schrieb:


> ... wir werden alle sterben




NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tai Guy (27. Mai 2010)

hm. über meinen tot mach ich mir in 500 jahren gedanken


----------



## mattenowie (27. Mai 2010)

bolvar wird sich mit hogger zusammen schliessen und dann werden sie die weltherschafft an sich reissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghostgold (28. Mai 2010)

Was ist mit Murlocs?? Die wollten ja auch die Weltherrschafft^^ 

Murlocs FTW!!^^

naja @ Topic

Ich glaub lichking wird ne Rolle in Cataclsm spielen^^
frag net wieso^^


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (28. Mai 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass der Lichkönig zurück kommt... die haben genug Story ohne die Geißel... aber am wichtigsten ist sich immer Hintertürchen offen zu lassen, falls mal die Legion komplett ausgelöscht ist ;-)


----------



## Jiwari (28. Mai 2010)

pedda_w schrieb:


> Also ich will hier net unnötig flamen aber naja! Hättest du mal ordentlich aufgepasst würdest du die Frage vl nich in der Art stellen!
> Bolvar macht sich nicht in geringster Wesie selbst verdächtig!
> 
> "Kehrt nie wieder" Die Aussage steht im Zusammenhang damit, dass der Glaube an den Endgültigen Tod des Lichkönigs aufrecht erhalten bleibt!
> ...



Besser hätte man es kaum ausdrücken können, damit sollte geklärt sein das zumindest Bolvar uns nicht als Lich-König heimsuchen wird. 
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird er uns ja im letzten Kampf gegen die Brennende Legion und Sageras beistehen, die Zeit wird es zeigen...


----------



## WoWFreak112 (2. Juni 2010)

Asperita schrieb:


> Na ich denke mal es wird Wotnlk(Wrath of the new Lich King)und abc(another Burning Crusade) kommen..



Naja wenn der Lichkönig aber bis zu dem zeitpunkt keine Geißel mehr besitzt?


----------



## Hailtome (2. Juni 2010)

Sheeana schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher, daß der Lichkönig nochmal die ein oder andere Rolle spielen wird. Und da wird es sicher wieder krachen. Allerdings denke ich, daß das Feuer von Alextrasza sogar in einem Wesen wie dem Lichking einige Veränderungen bewirken kann und dann auch noch der Geist von Fordragon, der ja mal völlig andere Voraussetzungen mitbringt als Arthas, ja, das könnte interessant werden.



also ich würd das Feuer nich überschätzen den bei einer q in eiskrone behandelt man einen mit der seuche infizierten mit dem feuer des lebens und es vermag nicht ihn zu heilen sondern nur es ihm leichter zu machen.


----------



## Chillers (2. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn King Kong Eiskrone erobert.



Oder der Uran Utan,der hier mal in einem thread erwähnt wurde bei der Frage, welchen char man weiterspielen sollte.

Nichts ist unmöööglich, solange es die Gemeinschaft aufregt und Geld bringt. Geld, kein Gold...upps...


----------



## Mace (2. Juni 2010)

ich kann dazu leider nur einen Wunsch äußern:

Ich will Arthas nochmal als lieben Menschen/Geist sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (2. Juni 2010)

Mace schrieb:


> ich kann dazu leider nur einen Wunsch äußern:
> 
> Ich will Arthas nochmal als lieben Menschen/Geist sehen
> 
> ...



Awas! WoW ist kein Ponyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (2. Juni 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Awas! WoW ist kein Ponyhof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja aber ich wills so gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2010)

geh hdz 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (2. Juni 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> geh hdz 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wäre natürlich ne möglichkeit, aber ich will sein virtuelles ableben einfach nicht so hinnehmen wie es ablief :/


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2010)

dann spiel die kampange von wc3 und soom ganz nah ran dann ist das wie 3D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mehr tipps gibts aber nicht ^^


----------



## Mace (2. Juni 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dann spiel die kampange von wc3 und soom ganz nah ran dann ist das wie 3D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich bereits getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2010)

omg dann mach irgendwas oder druch ein foto von arthas aus und kleb es auf deinem bildschirm über den kopf der anderen leute oder was auch immer dann hasste deinen arthi
oder du bezahlst jmd er soll sich nen pala hoch spielen und auf 60 sich das equip holen das er aussieht wie der alte arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2010)

und um zurück zum thema zukommen am ende hört man ihn "I`ll be back" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (2. Juni 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> omg dann mach irgendwas oder druch ein foto von arthas aus und kleb es auf deinem bildschirm über den kopf der anderen leute oder was auch immer dann hasste deinen arthi
> oder du bezahlst jmd er soll sich nen pala hoch spielen und auf 60 sich das equip holen das er aussieht wie der alte arthas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mh :/


----------



## Evilgod (3. Juni 2010)

Wieso sollte der Lichkönig eigentlich zurück kommen, ist er jetzt weg? 

 
das wäre mir neu, denn es hat man nur Arthas getötet der auch nur ein Sklavedes Lichkönigs war.

 
das Der Lichtkönig sein neuen Körper je versklaven könnte, würde ihn nichtsbringen den dann wäre die Geißel fast vollkommen ausgelöscht und das Schwert Frostmourne ist zerstört. 

Ner Zhul an sich ist ja stark, aber ohne sein Schwert ist er ein nichts, denn Kil`jaden hat ihn ja erst das schwer gegeben(erschaffen) und er wäre nicht inder Lage so eine macht auf zu bringen die klinge neu zu schmieden.

Dazu müsste oben auf der Eiskrone ein paar Wachen stehen die aufpassen das nichts passiert und wenn ja dann würde es sofort tirion oder jemand anderes mitbekommen das da was nicht stimmt.

Ich würde mal Sagen wenn der Groß Teil der Geißel tot ist, wird Tirion zurück kehren und den Lichkönig endlich ein Ende bereiten und seinHelm endgültig zerstören(vieleicht max ne 5 ini könnte es dann werden xD)


----------

